# what do you use



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

what do you use for your corner bead tape. wide stuff or skinny and do you mud it on or i heard of some kind of spray adhesive? I always use mud to put it on and i prefer the wide corner bead with the plastic and paper but i have used the skinny tape with metal in it. I find it harder to work with. Whcih do you prefer


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I prefer the wide paper bead but don't always have it to work with. It's a little more forgiving than the regular width.
As far as the spray goes, that's meant for vinyl bead.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

i got the wide stuff free left over from a job and only had enough to do 5 corners but i hear its like 60 bucks for 100 feet the skinny stuff is only 14 but im not going to spend a lot of money out my own pocket because the customer doesnt want to go over a budget and im right at his budget now


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

I try to use only no coat Ultraflex but sometimes I staple up metal bead and tape under the horizontals. I would like to use only no coat but not all builders want to spend the extra money.


----------

